# #1 of 5



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well,

Upon turning 40 I decided that I would attempt to take a mature buck of each of the 5 primary American deer species before turning 50. I have a plan to display all of the deer as European mounts on a pedestal made of polished juniper. I don't necessarily have a size standard but simply want a good mature specimen. Since turning 40 I have killed 5 deer and I finally got my first candidate for the slam.

I went on a solo trip this year to my favorite spot in northern Idaho to hunt whitetails. The herd is currently recovering from a substantial die-off and I wasn't sure what to expect. While overall numbers were down, I was pleased to find that there were plenty of decent bucks to be had. On the third day of my hunt, I killed this great buck on a trail between the river and some thick timber. The shot was just under a hundred yards.

The buck, the hunt, and the experience all combined to make this one of my personal overall favorites.

As always, Mike did an awesome job preserving the skull for me and I now have my first of five on the wall waiting for the pedestal to be completed.

An Alaska trip is already planned for next fall and, with any luck, I will have an nice Sitka when I get home. Plans are in the works for a Coues in 2018 and I generally hunt mule deer every year, just need to find the right one. That leaves Columbian Blacktails and I look forward to heading back to the hills where I grew up to chase one of those for the feat. I might throw in a Columbian Whitetail if I can figure out a viable way to get a tag.

Fun stuff!------SS


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice job SS. That's a beut. Looking forward to seeing the Sitka next year.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool idea. Good luck on getting the rest of your specimens.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Really cool idea, SD! And what a deer to kick it off with! He's a dandy for sure.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Neat idea SS - great buck!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a dandy whitetail.

Good luck in your quest for the 5 deer species.

I'm thinkin' this could be my favorite thread.

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations! great whitetail buck


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

That sounds like a fun and challenging goal. Good Luck in your ventures!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If anyone on here has completed a deer slam, please post up some details......states, most challenging species, display....etc. I'd love to hear about it. Most of the guys who I hunt with have killed 3 of the 5. Seems Blacktails are the least common species taken. I have taken 3 species in my lifetime including Mule Deer, Whitetails, and Columbian Blacktail....never killed a Coues or a Sitka.-----SS


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

this is awesome! i hope you can accomplish this goal


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

SS, I have been after the Deer Slam for a few years also and always figured the Sitka would be the last on the list or the one I couldn't get just by difficulty of location and cost involved doing so... Then along came Longbow with his most gracious offer. 8) 

Coues and Columbia are the last on my list, although I think I might want to trump the whitetail I have for something better. So far I have made solid contacts for both the Coues and Columbia but any info you could share would be great.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I grew up in northern California hunting Columbians in Trinity and Siskiyou counties so I can definitely offer some help if you want to do a DIY public land hunt. I also have a good friend who runs an outfitting service with several great properties around Redding, CA. I'd be glad to pass his contact info if you want to go that route. If you are willing to buy a couple points, there are some awesome late-season muzzleloader hunts in SW Oregon that offer chances at great Blacktails 

As far as Coues, my partner-in-crime Bugchucker has hunted them AZ and has agreed to let me tag along next time he goes.

PM me and I will be glad to share any info I have. ----------SS


----------

